# Cost of Renovations- Sitges



## nicsitges16 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi- grateful for any advice re renovations in the Sitges area.

We bought a flat in Sitges- 85 sqm on the basis that renovations would be about 20.000 euros. However, the quotes we're getting in are over 50.000.

Does anyone know of any reasonably priced renovation companies in the Sitges area?

Also, would be grateful for recommendations for cheap DIY stores (similar to B&Q, Wickes etc in the UK) and cheap furniture shops.

Can't believe how much more expensive everything seems to be compared to the UK. We bought the flat as we thought everything would be cheaper and know we could renovate a similar property in the UK for a fraction of the costs of the quotes we're receiving.

Many thanks,

Nic


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Do a web search for MMW Builders Barcelona. His name is Mark, nice guy, very conscientious and diligent. I know he's worked in Sitges. 

A full refit for 20,000€ sounds tight, what are you planning to do?

Leroy Merlin is like B&Q. There's one in Sant Boi by the airport, I don't know if that is the nearest, perhaps towards Tarragona there's one closer.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nicsitges16 said:


> Hi- grateful for any advice re renovations in the Sitges area.
> 
> We bought a flat in Sitges- 85 sqm on the basis that renovations would be about 20.000 euros. However, the quotes we're getting in are over 50.000.
> 
> ...



Are these quotes from Spanish builders or Brit expats? Spanish builders tend, on the whole, to be a lot cheaper.

BRICO(lage) == DIY so places like BricoKing, BricoMart, MricoRama etc. are all DIY stores.


----------



## nicsitges16 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you for all the advice- that's great. The quotes are from Spanish builders-

we're looking to:
replace 4 shutters
new kitchen
new bathroom
create a WC
New flooring
Paint all walls & window frames
Install air conditioning
Replace light and plug socket fittings
Upgrade electricity/rewire

The first quote we got for over 50.000 didn't even include kitchen appliances.

Naively assumed it would all be cheaper than in the UK. Think we'll need to pare back on the work and just replace floors, kitchen and do some painting and get freestanding aircon.

Thanks again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Try breaking the job down to smaller chunks and get specialists to quote for their bit.

For example; electrical work, painting, albaneil work then you'll know where the costs are and can decide accordingly.

Sometimes the sum of the parts can be less than the whole (if you see what I mean).


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Also look at buying the fixtures and materials direct. Builders will often put a mark-up on the price if they do it for you (even if they get a discount from their merchants). If you do the shopping around and buying you could save a bit.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

nicsitges16 said:


> Thank you for all the advice- that's great. The quotes are from Spanish builders-
> 
> we're looking to:
> replace 4 shutters
> ...


Eight years ago we renovated an old agricultural out-building into one-bedroom guest accommodation. Completely re plastered throughout, new aluminium front door, windows and sliding patio doors (all with persianas), fully fitted kitchen, bathroom/WC with luxury shower, new tiled floors throughout, one additional room and covered sun terrace added. Completely re-wired and water supply brought in. The total cost was €25,000 including IVA (nudge, nudge, wink wink!). This was a British builder. From personal experience we haven't found Spanish builders very competitive with their pricing. We suspect they add 50% for English clients in the belief that we are all rich and gullible! The cheapest diy store we have found in Spain is Bricodepot (one near Alicante and another near Valencia), but there aren't many of them. They are much cheaper than Leroy Merlin and Aki, the better diy stores, so might be worth inquiring if there are any in your part of the country.


----------



## nicsitges16 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks- that's really good to know. As the quotes just seem completely astronomical, which is put a bit of a dampner on the excitement of finding the flat etc. I've contacted a couple of British builders now so just waiting to hear back.

Thanks again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nicsitges16 said:


> Thanks- that's really good to know. As the quotes just seem completely astronomical, which is put a bit of a dampner on the excitement of finding the flat etc. I've contacted a couple of British builders now so just waiting to hear back.
> 
> Thanks again


Oh dear!!!!

Remember, British builders won't have (in all probability) the necessary certifications to do the electrical work. You will need properly qualified and certified electricians and plumbers to do some of that work.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Where did you find your Spanish builders? If you got them from the phone book or online they may well be more expensive. Ask locally, neighbours, etc. ask a number of them (unrelated ones, you don't want people pointing you in the direction of relatives) and see what you get and filter out the specialist jobs- get those quoted separately.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Try Bauhaus as well, a 'German B&Q', in Tarragona and Barcelona. There's always Ikea for furniture, there are three around Barcelona.


----------

